# You Know you live in the USA wen..



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

you have Sunday lunch, you need a bottle red wine and the liquor store in your county is closed because it is holy Sunday.
:numbchuck:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PT111Pro said:


> you have Sunday lunch, you need a bottle red wine and the liquor store in your county is closed because it is holy Sunday.
> :numbchuck:


The grocery stores where I live sell alcohol 7 days a week.


----------



## Sandiphete (Jan 12, 2015)

The liquor stores are closed here, too, but my little town has at least 10 wineries with Sunday hours. If I skip across either state line there are dozens more. There is a definite plus to living in grape country.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Make yer own, then its always on hand!!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> The grocery stores where I live sell alcohol 7 days a week.


Well - yea - I know - but that means I have to run all the way to town.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

lewwallace said:


> Make yer own, then its always on hand!!


I've got grapes but..
would you teach me how?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PT111Pro said:


> I've got grapes but..
> would you teach me how?


It's easy! Just get a big vat, dump a whole bunch of grapes in it, take off your shoes, get in and stomp around until it's all liquid. Let it sit and age for several years and you're ready to go.

The above may or may not be accurate. I'm just going by what I've heard..............:smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*paratrooper* is almost right.
He just left out some important details.

First of all, make sure that your feet are not clean, and that there's lots of "toe jam" between the digits. That's where the yeast which ferments the wine comes from.

Next, you need to choose whether you're making red wine or white wine. If it's red wine, you leave the grape skins in the mix. But if you're making white wine, you need to remove the grape skins. I think that this is best done from inside the fermentation vat. Also, to be absolutely certain that the resulting wine will be white, you need to very carefully remove _all _of those skins. This is best done with the fingers, one by one. From inside, remember.

Then, you leave the juice to ferment. It develops a nasty-looking, gray goop on top, but ignore that. It also attracts insects and mice, but ignore them, too, because they just add flavor and body to the resulting wine. (But you do need to make sure that the mice are dead. Otherwise, they drink too much of the juice.)

And that's it. In just a few short months (the ones with only 30 days-ignore those pesky 31-day months) you will have a vat of delicious wine. Decant it from the vat into whatever you have handy: Jelly jars, beer bottles, old shoes...best is the old rubber hot-water bottle from your bed. Seal them with whatever's handy. Used condoms are fine.

Enjoy!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow! An old-school wine aficionado!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Liquor stores, which are state owned and run, are open on Sunday in Virginia.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *paratrooper* is almost right.
> He just left out some important details.
> 
> First of all, make sure that your feet are not clean, and that there's lots of "toe jam" between the digits. That's where the yeast which ferments the wine comes from.
> ...


I was a lot closer than I thought I was. :smt033

I didn't mention dirty feet, as I thought everyone knew that was a given.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

And I thought that that part with the feet is when this nice good looking girls come into play. Now old paratrooper goes into it with his feet. Skip it.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *paratrooper* is almost right.
> He just left out some important details.
> 
> First of all, make sure that your feet are not clean, and that there's lots of "toe jam" between the digits. That's where the yeast which ferments the wine comes from.
> ...


This has been such an educational week for me. I've learned that scumbags not only loot wine, they help make it. Thank you, Steve. You're one of the smartest guys I don't know.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PT111Pro said:


> And I thought that that part with the feet is when this nice good looking girls come into play. Now old paratrooper goes into it with his feet. Skip it.


I'm not much of a drinker, so I didn't feel any need to make my own wine.

But if I had by chance, I wear a size 15 boot. I'm thinking I would have stomped grapes much faster than the average Joe.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Around here you get a large copper kettle about 30' of copper tubing a good fire some corn yeast and sugar and a couple of barrels for aging. Only comes in white.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Get you a copper kettle,
Get you a copper coil,
Fill it with new-made corn mash,
And never more you'll toil.
You just sit there by the junipers
While the moon is shinin' bright,
And watch them jugs a'fillin'
By the pale moonlight..."


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> you have Sunday lunch, you need a bottle red wine and the liquor store in your county is closed because it is holy Sunday.
> :numbchuck:


Plan accordingly and you won't need to search on a Sunday....
I always buy plenty Friday / Saturday and hide half of it for Sunday.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'm not much of a drinker, so I didn't feel any need to make my own wine.


That, and he's friends with Jeremiah, a local bullfrog. (He always had some mighty fine wine)


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Dude, you live in Texas - native Texans drink iced tea with Sunday 'dinner.' Dinner is the mid-day meal - the evening meal is 'supper.' :mrgreen:

Five years ago, you couldn't even buy beer in the county I live in. You're just lucky it isn't 40 years ago, when NOTHING was open on Sunday except the gas station. This is the 'Baptist Belt,' where people have to buy alcoholic beverages in advance, or 'make a run' to the county line. We had to wait for the 'hard-shells' to die off before we could win a wet/dry election.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I was awhile figuring out what meal 'lunch' was, or even that it was a meal. Thought it meant the same as 'snack', so the term 'school lunch' was not educational.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Lunch would be a light mid-day meal taken during a working day. Dinner is a major meal taken at noon, at home. It varies, from family to family. My family is rural oriented and old-fashioned to the extent that we still call the refrigerator an 'ice box,' even though there aren't many family members remaining that have ever even seen an ice box. TV has changed this for most folks, I guess - some of my grandkids even refer to the evening meal as 'dinner.' We are being assimilated into the modern vernacular by television and the Yankee invasion. :mrgreen:


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> Bisley
> Dude, you live in Texas - native Texans drink iced tea with Sunday 'dinner.' Dinner is the mid-day meal - the evening meal is 'supper.'


See that I couldn't figure out. Breakfast OK. But than if I say Dinner at Lunchtime, everyone is busy to explain that I mean lunch. Do I say supper they get busy to let me know that I mean dinner.

We European are crazy anyway. 
We eat like a Imperator in the Morning and call that Breakfast.
We eat like a King and call that dinner
and in the evening we eat like a beggar and call that supper.

But the most evil thing what we Europeans do is we drink a glass of wine to our meals and a Beer for supper.

In the afternoon we drink in the Summer a Radler (engl=Bicycler) that is a Glas of 1/2 Sprite 1/2 Beer. No don't use dark beer. Just regular beer for them that gonna try. Younger People like to drink also a "Diesel". That would be a 1/2 CocaCola and 1/2 beer.



> hillman
> I was awhile figuring out what meal 'lunch' was, or even that it was a meal.


Well it was good for sure. It was a "Swiss Roast in the Nightgown" with home made noodles, green beans, corn, mushrooms.....
It was good.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Bisley said:


> TV has changed this for most folks, I guess - some of my grandkids even refer to the evening meal as 'dinner.' We are being assimilated into the modern vernacular by television and the Yankee invasion. :mrgreen:


You're welcome :supz:


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Breakfast 5-8AM
Brunch 10AM
Lunch 12 Noon
Dinner 1-3PM (usually Sunday or holiday meal)
Supper 5-6PM

Munchies/snack - 24/7

With most of the Blue laws repealed, you have to go to a restaurant or tavern/Bar in PA for drink.

We are slowly getting grocery stores with wine and beer, but some beer distributors and wineries sell on Sunday. The State stores (wine/liquor) are closed.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

CW said:


> Breakfast 5-8AM
> Brunch 10AM
> Lunch 12 Noon
> Dinner 1-3PM (usually Sunday or holiday meal)
> ...


Haa Ha thanx learned something today.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

CW said:


> Breakfast 5-8AM
> Brunch 10AM
> Lunch 12 Noon
> Dinner 1-3PM (usually Sunday or holiday meal)
> ...


"Dinner" for us was always the largest meal of the day in the UK. That usually meant supper-time, but occasionally lunch if we had "posh guests"


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I do notice that my PA Dutch family and friends have more Dinnertimes (followed by Dessert around 6-7pm/sundown,

where the southern Missouri side had Suppertimes that seem to last a while or until the fried okra was gone.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

PT111Pro said:


> ...We European are crazy anyway.
> We eat like a Imperator in the Morning and call that Breakfast...


My, how things do change!
Last time I was in Germany, "breakfast" was a coffee and a roll (_brötchen_), with butter...and, if I was lucky, jam or preserves.
In a really nice place, you could have as many rolls as you liked...and more coffee, too.



PT111Pro said:


> In the afternoon we drink in the Summer a Radler (engl=Bicycler) that is a Glas of 1/2 Sprite 1/2 Beer...Younger People like to drink also a "Diesel". That would be a 1/2 CocaCola and 1/2 beer...


More pernicious change!
Your _Radler_ once was a wheat beer (here in the US, it's "Hefeweitzen") and a slice of lemon. Sprite? Yuucch!
And please tell me: What kind of beer goes with Coca Cola? Schlitz? Budweiser? (The very thought revolts me!)
_Der am besten bier ins welt ist Tschechisch: Pilsner Ürquell._


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ....... What kind of beer goes with Coca Cola? Schlitz? Budweiser? (The very thought revolts me!) ...


Maybe that's why they call it diesel. Stinky fuel.

At least kerosene is familiar. (_No Time for Sergeants_)


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

UUuuppppsss
Be carefull Steve. A hefeweizen has absolutelly nothing to do with a Radler. That are completely 2 different things. Just saing. 

A Broetchen and Jam and Coffee. You must be in a Hotel were the Breakfast was included and not on moms table. Right?


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> Steve
> Der am besten bier ins welt ist Tschechisch: Pilsner Ürquell.


Natuerlich wer es kennt. 
My Liquer-store here had it for a while too, but the americans didn't buy it so he droped it. 
But a real, I mean a real Pilz from Pilzen-Budejovice in Pilzen Czech is hart to top. Tats true.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

PT111Pro said:


> UUuuppppsss
> Be carefull Steve. A hefeweizen has absolutelly nothing to do with a Radler. That are completely 2 different things. Just saing.


...Well, it was some sort of _weissbier_, with slices of lemon.
(The closest I can come to it, here in the US, is Hefeweitzen with lemon.)
It was pretty good. But definitely *not* with Sprite!



PT111Pro said:


> A Broetchen and Jam and Coffee. You must be in a Hotel were the Breakfast was included and not on moms table. Right?


Even when we were staying with (German) friends, breakfast was _Brötchen und Kaffee, manchmal mit würst auch_.

Interesting: In Germany, the _brötchen_ were always a day old, while in Austria they were always freshly baked. Someone told us that in Germany the old Nazi laws about when bakers could work (not at night) were still in force, while in Austria bakers were allowed to work at night so the morning's bread would be fresh.
(Remember that this was 45 years ago.)


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> Steve
> ...Well, it was some sort of weissbier, with slices of lemon.
> (The closest I can come to it, here in the US, is Hefeweitzen with lemon.)
> It was pretty good. But definitely not with Sprite!


No a Radler has nothing to do with Weissbier. A Hefeweizen is really something completely different.

A Radler is made when you want to drink a beer but don't want all the alcohol on a saturday afternoon sitting in the sun. 1/2 Sprite and 1/2 a Miller Lite or something similar.


> Steve
> Interesting: In Germany, the brötchen were always a day old, while in Austria they were always freshly baked. Someone told us that in Germany the old Nazi laws about when bakers could work (not at night) were still in force, while in Austria bakers were allowed to work at night so the morning's bread would be fresh.
> (Remember that this was 45 years ago.)


45 years ago must be around 1970. Verdunkelung out of the war time. Come On Steve. The difference between the German Hotels and the Hotels in Austria is simple.
In Germany depends on which class of Hotel you stayed. Germany didn't live on Tourists. Austria had no real Industry they lived completely on Tourism.

We had a Pension on the Attersee and Granny always pushed me to go early to the bakery and get Broetchen (Rolls). It was my Job to get up at 5:00 am to go and get fresh Broetchen for the Dollar americans and Japanese. I was sure the Americans and the Japanese don't know the difference but Grany...She said the Hotels have Broetchen from yesterday because they become it delivered and we need fresh ones so the guests come back.

Is today the same. US and Japanese Tourists 1 week and Paris, Berlin, London, Rome wi9th a visit at the Vatican, Madrid and Athens including swimming in the Mediterranean Sea included. Do you really think this tourist know the difference between Broetchen from yesterday?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

PT111Pro said:


> ...45 years ago must be around 1970...Do you really think this tourist know the difference between Broetchen from yesterday?


Yes, that's right: In 1968 and 1969, actually. In France, too. We were there all summer. In 1970, we were in Czechoslovakia, Austria, Italy, and Yugoslavia.
And, yes, we knew the difference between stale and fresh. And, yes, the old 1940s labor laws, about bakers' hours anyway, were still in effect. We asked.

We were back in Germany, Austria, the Czech Republic, and then also Hungary, in 2007, but only for a few very short visits here and there. We noticed that the morning bread was fresh, even in Germany.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

:anim_lol:
OK U won. I don't know if the Verdunkelung in the 60ties for Beckers were still in affect back than. How shut I I was a Kid back than. Well and when U traveled in 2007 to EU than I guess U realized the big changes in Germany, Austria France.

I only know our Becker the "Otti" in Timelkam, he get up a 2:30 a.m. to have fresh Broetchen und Brot in the morning, even back in the 60ties. I know that because it was on me to get up this early (5:00 am) to get the Broetchen for the Guest. I had a bicycle with a trailer and I had to pick up every morning 250 Broetchen, 100 Brezel, 25 Weissbrot and 20 Hausbrot. Every day. That all fit in my Trailer. Only when it rains it was hard. I had so a plastic thingy to pull over the little trailer to protect the goods from rain.
Impossible today that would called child abuse. But back than I was proud to have this responsibility even when I hated it to get up that early. Today I like to think back in this time. The world was much simpler back than.

That is a Bicycle Trailer (No it's not mine but it's the same:
http://www.radhof.de/images/carrie/fahrradanhaenger_carrie.jpg


----------

